# Help! Help! Help! From Central California to Washington



## Shirley's Uncle (Apr 9, 2022)

Help! Due to myriad health reasons, I was forced to moved from Central California to Washington State where the rest of my family lives. Shirley came with me. She was already hibernating when we made the journey and she's been awake for about a month (she'd been living in my closet in her box through the winter). It is too cold for her here--I realize that. I have the heat on in the bedroom 24/7 to keep her comfortable. I take her out to the kitchen so she can walk around and we had a nice enclosure built for her outside (that leads into a large box in the garage, should she want to come in). I plan on being outside with her on the back lawn when I can. But right now, I don't know what to do! I have a UV lamp, I have those ceramic heat things---neither of which I know how high/low to go with. I bought a habitat heater thing---but it doesn't say what it is safe to set it on---and there is no way to regulate the temperature. I just don't know what to do to keep her safe, warm enough, and get the proper UVs she needs. Please---ANY advice would be welcome. Shirley is a California Desert Tortoise. 
THANK YOU!


----------



## Dcatalano (Apr 9, 2022)

Maybe pictures would help? Where is she currently?


----------



## Shirley's Uncle (Apr 9, 2022)

She is in her cardboard box in the closet under the ceramic heat thing. She's asleep at the moment. The backyard pen we've had made for her is spacious---can't really tell from this picture though. I've only been able to get her outside a couple of times. The heater thing is this. I have not used it yet.


----------



## Shirley's Uncle (Apr 9, 2022)

Here is her house in the closet


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 9, 2022)

It was a bad idea to take the tortoise with you, and it was against the law. It's also against the law to take her back to California. So now, you're damned if you do and damned if you don't. You're going to have to try to make the best of the situation, but I must warn you, full grown desert tortoises have a hard time adjusting to new, more humid environments. You'll have to try hard to make her living conditions similar to where she came from.


----------



## Tom (Apr 9, 2022)

Shirley's Uncle said:


> Help! Due to myriad health reasons, I was forced to moved from Central California to Washington State where the rest of my family lives. Shirley came with me. She was already hibernating when we made the journey and she's been awake for about a month (she'd been living in my closet in her box through the winter). It is too cold for her here--I realize that. I have the heat on in the bedroom 24/7 to keep her comfortable. I take her out to the kitchen so she can walk around and we had a nice enclosure built for her outside (that leads into a large box in the garage, should she want to come in). I plan on being outside with her on the back lawn when I can. But right now, I don't know what to do! I have a UV lamp, I have those ceramic heat things---neither of which I know how high/low to go with. I bought a habitat heater thing---but it doesn't say what it is safe to set it on---and there is no way to regulate the temperature. I just don't know what to do to keep her safe, warm enough, and get the proper UVs she needs. Please---ANY advice would be welcome. Shirley is a California Desert Tortoise.
> THANK YOU!


Here is the care info for a DT:





The Best Way To Raise Any Temperate Species Of Tortoise


I chose the title of this care sheet very carefully. Are there other ways to raise babies and care for adults? Yes. Yes there are, but those ways are not as good. What follows is the BEST way, according to 30 years of research and experimentation with hundreds of babies of many species. What is...




tortoiseforum.org





Everything you asked is explained in this thread. Questions are welcome.


----------



## Shirley's Uncle (Apr 9, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> It was a bad idea to take the tortoise with you, and it was against the law. It's also against the law to take her back to California. So now, you're damned if you do and damned if you don't. You're going to have to try to make the best of the situation, but I must warn you, full grown desert tortoises have a hard time adjusting to new, more humid environments. You'll have to try hard to make her living conditions similar to where she came from.


We've had Shirley for 40 years. There is no family to leave her with. I didn't just want to abandon her. I am TRYING to give her a good environment. I feel just awful for her.


----------



## Shirley's Uncle (Apr 9, 2022)

Tom said:


> Here is the care info for a DT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is great---THANK YOU. It doesn't tell me everything I need to know---but it is a huge starting point. THANK YOU!


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Apr 10, 2022)

Hey, don't beat yourself up. There are always ways to accomodate a tort that has been relocated to a different environment. It will take time and some effort. But if you follow the care sheet, there are ways to get from point A to point B, it's just NOT a straight line as it would normally be...


----------



## Shirley's Uncle (Apr 10, 2022)

MenagerieGrl said:


> Hey, don't beat yourself up. There are always ways to accomodate a tort that has been relocated to a different environment. It will take time and some effort. But if you follow the care sheet, there are ways to get from point A to point B, it's just NOT a straight line as it would normally be...


Thank you so much. Those few words of encouragement mean a lot. THANK YOUI!


----------



## Rachels (Apr 10, 2022)

UVA/UVB light? humidifier? heater in the room.. at night maybe a heating pad on LOW only at night..If the room is warm maybe ok?


----------



## Gijoux (Apr 11, 2022)

Shirley's Uncle said:


> Help! Due to myriad health reasons, I was forced to moved from Central California to Washington State where the rest of my family lives. Shirley came with me. She was already hibernating when we made the journey and she's been awake for about a month (she'd been living in my closet in her box through the winter). It is too cold for her here--I realize that. I have the heat on in the bedroom 24/7 to keep her comfortable. I take her out to the kitchen so she can walk around and we had a nice enclosure built for her outside (that leads into a large box in the garage, should she want to come in). I plan on being outside with her on the back lawn when I can. But right now, I don't know what to do! I have a UV lamp, I have those ceramic heat things---neither of which I know how high/low to go with. I bought a habitat heater thing---but it doesn't say what it is safe to set it on---and there is no way to regulate the temperature. I just don't know what to do to keep her safe, warm enough, and get the proper UVs she needs. Please---ANY advice would be welcome. Shirley is a California Desert Tortoise.
> THANK YOU!


You can regulate the temperature in her box with a thermostat like this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076J1CZVV/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20

You place the probe on what you think to be the coolest part of the box. You will plug your heating devices (the heat mat and the ceramic heat emitter CHE) into the thermostat and set the thermostat for at minimum 80℉. It will turn off when the ambient temperature gets to whatever temp you set it to. Your UV light can be plugged into a plug in timer for 8-12 hours a day, so it will come on and go off by itself. It would be nice if you can find a grassy area for her during the warm days outside.


----------



## Shirley's Uncle (Apr 12, 2022)

Rachels said:


> UVA/UVB light? humidifier? heater in the room.. at night maybe a heating pad on LOW only at night..If the room is warm maybe ok?


Thank you--great suggestions!! So appreciated.


----------



## Shirley's Uncle (Apr 12, 2022)

Gijoux said:


> You can regulate the temperature in her box with a thermostat like this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076J1CZVV/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> You place the probe on what you think to be the coolest part of the box. You will plug your heating devices (the heat mat and the ceramic heat emitter CHE) into the thermostat and set the thermostat for at minimum 80℉. It will turn off when the ambient temperature gets to whatever temp you set it to. Your UV light can be plugged into a plug in timer for 8-12 hours a day, so it will come on and go off by itself. It would be nice if you can find a grassy area for her during the warm days outside.


Awesome--THANK YOU. I appreciate the link as well. I've ordered two of them. My poor baby. I just feel so bad for her. THANK YOU.


----------



## Shirley's Uncle (Apr 12, 2022)

Gijoux said:


> You can regulate the temperature in her box with a thermostat like this: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B076J1CZVV/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20
> 
> You place the probe on what you think to be the coolest part of the box. You will plug your heating devices (the heat mat and the ceramic heat emitter CHE) into the thermostat and set the thermostat for at minimum 80℉. It will turn off when the ambient temperature gets to whatever temp you set it to. Your UV light can be plugged into a plug in timer for 8-12 hours a day, so it will come on and go off by itself. It would be nice if you can find a grassy area for her during the warm days outside.


And, I do have a sunny area that has been safely enclosed for her for when it is warmer. We've put plants that she likes inside. I also will sit with her on the lawn as I can once it warms up. Thank you for your help.


----------



## Rachels (Apr 12, 2022)

Important if you get heating pad low not high and only for a short time..maybe hr. and we have heater space we plug in to warm room for a few hours..heating pad off..
Then in am he should be ok with home heater on 70 degrees or so???if not turn space heater on to warm up the room.. Working fine for MoJo our red foot tortoise..Doctor just weighed him a full 4 pounds..wow


----------



## Shirley's Uncle (Apr 12, 2022)

Rachels said:


> Important if you get heating pad low not high and only for a short time..maybe hr. and we have heater space we plug in to warm room for a few hours..heating pad off..
> Then in am he should be ok with home heater on 70 degrees or so???if not turn space heater on to warm up the room.. Working fine for MoJo our red foot tortoise..Doctor just weighed him a full 4 pounds..wow


Thank you--great advice. She seems to love being under the ceramic heating thing and UV light


----------



## Barbecue (Apr 12, 2022)

Shirley's Uncle said:


> She is in her cardboard box in the closet under the ceramic heat thing. She's asleep at the moment. The backyard pen we've had made for her is spacious---can't really tell from this picture though. I've only been able to get her outside a couple of times. The heater thing is this. I have not used it yet.


I really like the Heater plate. So does Daisy. Reading the Instruction you would think the Heat would get to hot but placing my hand on it it is comfortable. I would say around 82 to 85. About how her soaks are. 82. I really dont know either how to measure the correct temp on this plate but it seems safe to me


----------



## Shirley's Uncle (Apr 12, 2022)

Barbecue said:


> I really like the Heater plate. So does Daisy. Reading the Instruction you would think the Heat would get to hot but placing my hand on it it is comfortable. I would say around 82 to 85. About how her soaks are. 82. I really dont know either how to measure the correct temp on this plate but it seems safe to me


The heater plate? Like the one I took a picture of above? do you leave it on all of the time? What does it sit on? I put hers on for her once and she ignored it. Perhaps I should give it a few more tries. Thank you.


----------



## Rachels (Apr 13, 2022)

Barbecue said:


> I really like the Heater plate. So does Daisy. Reading the Instruction you would think the Heat would get to hot but placing my hand on it it is comfortable. I would say around 82 to 85. About how her soaks are. 82. I really dont know either how to measure the correct temp on this plate but it seems safe to me





Rachels said:


> Important if you get heating pad low not high and only for a short time..maybe hr. and we have heater space we plug in to warm room for a few hours..heating pad off..
> Then in am he should be ok with home heater on 70 degrees or so???if not turn space heater on to warm up the room.. Working fine for MoJo our red foot tortoise..Doctor just weighed him a full 4 pounds..wow


please make sure she doesnt stay too long on the heating pad/plate and that its low as they can get burned. Thats why I like a portable room heater for the entire room. (ran 25 dollars at home depot).a few feet away..save money on house heating bill too..and safer. Auto shut off when gets to 75 degree bracket. Also than Mojo can get out and walk around the room vs sleep all day..I dont want a fat tortie.. Sometimes too dry so I went to walgreens and bought a humidifer for the room..moisture in the air is good for us too.


----------



## Barbecue (Apr 13, 2022)

Rachels said:


> please make sure she doesnt stay too long on the heating pad/plate and that its low as they can get burned. Thats why I like a portable room heater for the entire room. (ran 25 dollars at home depot).a few feet away..save money on house heating bill too..and safer. Auto shut off when gets to 75 degree bracket. Also than Mojo can get out and walk around the room vs sleep all day..I dont want a fat tortie.. Sometimes too dry so I went to walgreens and bought a humidifer for the room..moisture in the air is good for us too.


There is no Temperature setting on this plate. I dont let her stay long on it yet. It is an expensive item. I am going to call the Company today. Find out more about this Plate. Do more research get more customer opinion on it. Go on line www.zoomed.com Any long time experience with this Product would be great to know :-}


----------



## Barbecue (Apr 13, 2022)

Shirley's Uncle said:


> The heater plate? Like the one I took a picture of above? do you leave it on all of the time? What does it sit on? I put hers on for her once and she ignored it. Perhaps I should give it a few more tries. Thank you.


Yes, exactly like yours. It took Daisy a couple of times too before she took a nap on it, she stretched out and just loved it but i have not yet let her sleep the night on it yet. I dont know enough of this plate. Going to call of go on the web today and find out more about it


----------



## Barbecue (Apr 13, 2022)

Shirley's Uncle said:


> We've had Shirley for 40 years. There is no family to leave her with. I didn't just want to abandon her. I am TRYING to give her a good environment. I feel just awful for her.


I wouldnt be able to give up my Baby either. Where there is a Will there is a way. Good luck Shirley's Uncle


----------



## Lyn W (Apr 13, 2022)

Heating pads aren't usually recommended for torts unless you have something like a thermostatically controlled Kane mat.
If you follow the suggestions in the caresheet for heating and lighting you should be fine.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 13, 2022)

Shirley's Uncle said:


> We've had Shirley for 40 years. There is no family to leave her with. I didn't just want to abandon her. I am TRYING to give her a good environment. I feel just awful for her.


When you decide it's too much for you or her...I'm in Corvallis...I can help if you want...


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 13, 2022)

Shirley's Uncle said:


> We've had Shirley for 40 years. There is no family to leave her with. I didn't just want to abandon her. I am TRYING to give her a good environment. I feel just awful for her.





Shirley's Uncle said:


> The heater plate? Like the one I took a picture of above? do you leave it on all of the time? What does it sit on? I put hers on for her once and she ignored it. Perhaps I should give it a few more tries. Thank you.


no heater pad or plate or any other heat element without a controller...why can't you build a tort table for the winter and an outside pen for summer during the day?


----------



## Barbecue (Apr 13, 2022)

Barbecue said:


> Yes, exactly like yours. It took Daisy a couple of times too before she took a nap on it, she stretched out and just loved it but i have not yet let her sleep the night on it yet. I dont know enough of this plate. Going to call of go on the web today and find out more about it


----------



## Barbecue (Apr 13, 2022)

I am in agreement with the other Tort Owners. If u can get ur money back on the a t Heater Plate u can use the monies for something more practical. Seems like it was and is a waste of my money
LOL! What was I thinking?!?!


----------



## Howie100 (Apr 13, 2022)

It’s not your fault. Just follow the advice the others gave you.


----------

